

Get started with Ruby on Rails using JRuby and App Engine - mshafrir
http://rails-primer.appspot.com/

======
callmeed
Good start ... I was able to get an app created and deployed to appspot. Had
some trouble running it locally, though.

I'd be great to see some info on how to run migrations and other rake tasks on
app engine.

~~~
noel_gomez
I had the opposite experience. Got it to run locally, but failed when
deployed.

------
Torn
I wonder how performant this will be?

From the benchmarks I've seen of Python / PHP / Ruby, etc. Ruby isn't
blisteringly fast anyway, and if run in an interpreted Java VM in a relatively
new in-house Java runtime then it might not be a great solution for web apps
that need speed or scalability.

Not bashing Ruby here, nor the app engine. I guess it'd be a neat environment
to write small / demo apps in without shelling out for hosting.

~~~
jamesbritt
JRuby tends to be faster than C Ruby. Ruby code gets (or can get) compiled
down to Java classes. It's still not as fast as actual Java, but quite peppy.

